# Portage river



## crappieluvr (May 8, 2015)

Anyone see or know if the portage river is muddy or not? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes it is. Muddied up big time on Thursday for whatever reason.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not as bad as it looks from the road when you're standing in it. About 10"of visability. White bass are in there, they were popping minnows on top. An agitator bobber above a shiner should work well I think. On my way to give it another shot. Lots of bait in the river.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

The Portage is having a strange run this year, which happens every few years. You'll have to do some searching. 

The Sandusky would be more fun with the additional access now available.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got home from putting an absolute pound on em. Lots of doubles and quite a few big females. Fun.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

If you're not standing in the middle and casting to shore, you're doing it wrong. Fish are a foot or less from the bank.


----------



## crappieluvr (May 8, 2015)

Anyone got a crappie report for the portage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Does the Portage produce quality size crappie? I've never fished there but I'm thinking about making the hour and a half drive up that way.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Zach Jones said:


> Does the Portage produce quality size crappie? I've never fished there but I'm thinking about making the hour and a half drive up that way.


Well worth your time!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we caught perch under the railroad bridge years ago, crawler on the bottom


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

odell daniel said:


> we caught perch under the railroad bridge years ago, crawler on the bottom


Are you talking the railroad bridge in Oak Harbor ? We used to catch crappie off the pylons No way i could climb my old butt down onto those things now


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the bridge closest to port Clinton, we had some crawlers left over from the lake figured we would catch a catfish, stopped at that bridge and started catching perch, muddy shallow water. We used that public ramp on the Portage that day, only time we ever did.


----------

